# Resign Chuck Schumer...Just Resign you Worthless Crybaby Sicko...!



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*The rubbish pile of Chuck Schumer is a MASSIVE Stinky smelly one.....*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*How about the sorid scandal Chuck Schumer was/is accused of :*

*A " supposed " scandalous affair with one of his daughters friends that ended in the *
*death of the young lady....*

*When Snopes denies it, then there's DEEP Truth behind it !*

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/schumer-daughter-cheerleader/


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

*Chuck Schumer at it again over the weekend, this guy needs to go away ...and fast.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*Ol Chuckie is at it again.....throwin his poop to smell up Washington DC more...*


----------

